# Do i have Tow Package or Not !?



## Daniil (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi guys my 2009 SL AWD Rogue has 226 miles on it and i need to change transmission how and what spot or sticker i can find if it has Tow Package or Not ? Called nissan to check it by Vin number they cant give me straight answer, probably dumbs work there.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A factory tow package for a vehicle is usually a frame mounted trailer hitch and trailer wiring. If you have those two things you could pretty easily assume you have the tow package. Or, you can take the VIN of your vehicle to one or more Nissan dealers and they should be able to tell you.

Does your car have a tow hitch receiver in the back? Also look for an *auxiliary transmission cooler* that should be mounted in front of the radiator. A complete heavy duty tow package will usually include things like an auxiliary transmission cooler and heavy duty rear shocks or springs. They may also include brake upgrades, usually in the form of larger brakes.


----------

